# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  New tyres

## gimp

This thread was not started by me. These posts were moved here from elsewhere. Jake wire wants new tyres. Mine are fine.

----------


## jakewire

Coopers, then.....

----------


## gimp

I'm partial to my Kumhos but they're probably too chunky for you.

----------


## jakewire

My BFGoodrich are running out so thought I'd try the Cooper stt
What is this you say Tussock, KL71s  ???

----------


## jakewire

What I meant by KL71???, is what are they and who makes them
Cooper stt' are 1600 for 4 fitted.

----------


## gimp

Let me google that for you

----------


## jakewire

I already did

"While Off-Road Maximum Traction tires are branded with the M+S symbol and able to churn through deep snow, their typical oversize applications and limited use of snow-biting sipes in their large smooth lugs can challenge their on-road wintertime traction on packed snow and icy surface"

Not sure if they are for me.

----------


## jakewire

Righto, I'm saving up for some new tyres
I put a set of Bf Goodrich AT on at 98K now 149K and there is 5-6mm left.
I'm in a surf
I was going to get a set of Cooper stt's, but Tussock has recommend a set of Kumono KL71, or should I just replace the BF Goodrich.
Here, Coopers are the dearest, the the BF's then the KL71.
Mainly on road of course because you have to get where your going to go off road, I have found the BF's good but not in the mud.
What does the panel think,

----------


## jakewire

Bf's were that exact price 50K ago, I've started a topic in the outdoor transport.
Can't shoot anything if i can't get there.

Yes Chains, I also need chains.

----------


## baldbob

Hankook ATS awesome on road but  let you down in mud
Hankook MTs average on road but good in mud

Both WELL priced

----------


## gimp

Chains are cheap. Get some chains.

----------


## jakewire

Cheers Baldbob, don't get much mud, occasionally of course especially in the spring so need ability there, mainly rocky ground and of course some ice and snow.
I'll check them out.

----------


## jakewire

Cheers Tussock, I'll do some homework.

----------


## baldbob

I got the ATs on my hilux.. Ive been through heavy snow on arthurs and hardly missed a beat.. Road noise is minimal (quiet) they have hardly worn in 9000KMs..

I dont see the point in a heavyduty mud tyre when you spend 98% of time on the road.. for the extra gas they chew and the reduced tyre life and excessive road noise...

To me its kinda like going hunting rabbits with a 7mm RUM lol

You gotta have something tho, and full on road tyres is getting silly on a 4x4...

But an AT is a good comprimise for my purposes, I know theres something there if I need a bit of grip lol..

----------


## jakewire

Tussock.
stop playing with your buttons.
Post 11 is the first post and thread starter.

----------


## baldbob

Ive had firestone and bridgestone MTs...(cant member exact models)
And found the mboth very slippery on the road when I needed to brake fast or wanted grip on corners..
The firestones were shit in the mud to they would just fill up with mud and literally become a smoth tyre...

----------


## baldbob

> Tussock.
> stop playing with your buttons.
> Post 11 is the first post and thread starter.


Hes feeding an obsession with cleanliness :Sick:

----------


## jakewire

I had firestone "Wilderness" At's at the start, they were ok but I didn't know enough then to get an idea whether they were good or bad .Then they stopped making them,
As you have said about others, in the mud, I found the BF At's filled up very quickly , to the point I have to put 4 wheel drive on to get out of a gently sloping muddy paddock, as soon as they were on the road though they'd clear out very quickly.

----------


## veitnamcam

My money out of my own hard earned pocket you wont get better allround performace than the BFG.........Period .....................................And yes i HAVE HAD PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING ELSE :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

Kl71 30x9.5 x4= 970        33x 12.5. = 1524  These prices where the best I could get a month ago ,will still be valid . My mate gets 60 ks out of his hilux kl71s (a set a year) have herd other people get less . Bfgs I recon are better in my mind but what you pay for them now I think kl71 is better value for money .

----------


## 7mmwsm

Had Toyo, Kumo and Hankook ATs. Toyo wore out quick. Kumo punctured and broke once they got down a bit. Hankooks were alright but then my mate sold his tyre shop so they lost the competitive price. I am sick of sliding around on semi smooth (all terrain) tyres. Just put on some Bridgestone Dueller M/T. Now the world is a different place.
Chains are good but I always tend to "have go" before putting them on and then get covered in shit putting them on.
If I had a newer ute (my Holden Rodeo has done over 300kms and just my luck would die if I put flash tyres on it) I would go for Mickey Thompsons. My dad has them on a flat deck V8 Landcruiser. He had Maxis ? on his last one and he reckons he dosen't use chains as much with the Mickey's. He is fencing around Kawhia and that mud out there is sticky shit so a pretty good test. He is mad though. When it gets to the stage he needs chains (he puts four on) I get out and walk.

----------


## baldbob

> Bob Im worried about you. First you ask me what use is a 45-70, next you suggest you wouldnt use a 7mm Rum to shoot rabbits.


I did in the same sentance ask if there was any pills to fix me

----------


## striker

[QUOTE=7mmwsm;42549] Just put on some Bridgestone Dueller M/T. Now the world is a different place.

did you go to the shop I told you about?

----------


## Bushrash

Had a brand new set of cooper at's on the saffy when i brought it,, brought some new rims and and got a set of 32x11.5-15 kl71's to put on for when i go bush ,,,coopers were ok but after a few rims off,,, rims on shit the 71s have stayed on because to be honest i think they do everything better than the coopers ,,,that much so i sold the coopers few weeks back,,,but haha always a "but" they are pretty noisey now they are worn and have not been super happy with kms out of them ,,,,i am a slack fark when it comes to tyre pressures so could be my fault ,,,,,been seriously looking at getting the new release 764 maxis bighorn next havnt got 32's in the country yet ,,,mates got them and loves them,,,had a new set of 32 kl's on backorder for over a year with the importers so a change may be in order.

----------


## 7mmwsm

[QUOTE=striker;42559]


> Just put on some Bridgestone Dueller M/T. Now the world is a different place.
> 
> did you go to the shop I told you about?


No he didn't have any 16". Went to Firestone in TA

----------


## Chris

Had to get new set of tyres for my last warrant ,was running 3 slicks with bolges .Coopers here had a deal going on the Maxis Mudders, knocked down from $300+gst to $240 .Seem OK so far hope I've made the right choice ,looked like a good deal & cheaper than Firestones equivalent by $20 per.

----------


## jakewire

Good advice from experience all, ta
I was under the impression Coopers were the be all and end all of 4x4 tyres but it appears it may not be as easy as that.
I have some more homework to do.

----------


## jakewire

> Had to get new set of tyres for my last warrant ,was running 3 slicks with bolges .Coopers here had a deal going on the Maxis Mudders, knocked down from $300+gst to $240 .Seem OK so far hope I've made the right choice ,looked like a good deal & cheaper than Firestones equivalent by $20 per.


Thats a good price , I was quoted $400.00 each cash price for the stt,

----------


## Chris

> Thats a good price , I was quoted $400.00 each cash price for the stt,



The $240 was gst incl; fitted , their duck shooters special . Maxis Mudder Buckshots  & they don't sling shit all up the side of my wagon either.

----------


## striker

> The $240 was gst incl; fitted , their duck shooters special . Maxis Mudder Buckshots  & they don't sling shit all up the side of my wagon either.


If they are anything like they used to be like, you will like em. I used them on my old rodeo and got IIRC 65km out of them, farm, offroad and gavel use.5+ years ago now tho

----------


## leathel

I haven't read all the posts but thought I should chip in with my experiance with KL71's..... better traction on the road wet or dry than my last few sets that were more AT than MT tures, They don't slide well at all on the road, I used to have fun in the wet until I put those on, Had firestone .... umm the ones with mostly square knob's over 90% of the tyre a couple of sets back, no good off road and still not as good as 71's on the road

Down falls... on soft (not hard core) 4x4 runs its just not fun...others slip and slide while you just drive through.... When you try to slide it you nearly rear end the people in front

 While new you get next to no road noise, they do get noisier as they wear and not as smooth a ride as they wear down but still seam to grip way better  than expected (better than my falcons street tyres). Mine have done 21K round figures and are about half worn... Just about time to put them on TM for someone to pay what I paid new for them and get some more  :Psmiley: 

They are not a light car type tyre so have a different feel about them but they seam to be hardy tyres  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Matt2308

STT's are the mutts nuts, expensive but they last well with good manners on the road and not too much noise.  Did a load of research on the 4x4 forums etc before I put them on my pajero which is in storage back in the UK. 
Can highly recommend them!

----------


## Twoshotkill

For my 2 cents worth... I now swear by the old style Maxxis Bighorn I gor 80k road use on them and never had traction problems on or off road!

----------


## distant stalker

Are they in nz? MAy be after some 31s as stand in tyres shortly

----------


## navman

Check out adenstyres.co.nz. They have some good prices with free delivery.

----------


## navman

:Thumbsup:

----------


## puku

When I was working for Landcorp in Te Anau we always ran the Kumho KL71 MT tyres.  They were good for about 10 k's then were shit in the mud, and didn't have the best sideways tractions (I remember this all very vividly!)  Once they were worn down to far there would be puncture after puncture until replaced.  Garage sure liked us!!

  I've got a set of Maxxis Buckshots on the Hilux just the 31x10.5x15 ones.  Cost me $220 fitted 4 years ago.  I've now done 65k's on them and are still warantable, but not very user friendly when it comes to nasty stuff.
But fitted some more to a 3l hilux couple of months ago for $260 plus fitting, these are 16inch (whatever is equivalent to standard 2001 hilux tyres).
  Something of note was the new ones have way less tread than older ones had.  Apparently they will wear better, obviously harder compound.

I was wondering about the Cooper's as a decent tyre, but after talking to three guys around here that have had them I won't be going near them.  Puncturing like no tomorrow

----------


## distant stalker

I've got bfg ats on at the moment that will be due for replacement shortly. (2 more so than the other 2) will be following this thread with interest. interesting reading the different experiences. liked the stiff side walls on the bfgs. they did well enough but not so well that I have a blind loyalty to them. they are a bit tired now and pretty slashed up from climbing around on sharp rock.

----------


## jakewire

Puku, what model of coopers are you talking about here. punctures are no good I travel over a fair bit of rocky ground.

----------


## veitnamcam

Im on my third set of BFG and havent had a single puncture yet. I have sliced two sidewalls on a knife like rock hidden in grass that im pretty sure no tire would survive.

----------


## jakewire

Vietnamcan, , are your bfg's At's as that is what I have at the moment, have had one puncture and on a couple the side walls are fairly sliced.thought the coopers may be better, but maybe not .

----------


## puku

I believe they were STT tyres but am not certain. Looking at the thread pattern I thought they would be real good on the gravel around these parts. But after hearing about them I changed my mind

----------


## tui_man2

When I had 4wds I had Coopers an liked them they get good ks an traction. But it's like everything everyone has there ideas. I hated bfgs mt I cut them to bits an got so many punches drove me nuts 1st set wouldn't have done 15ks next I sold after 3ks an went back to Coopers.

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Vietnamcan, , are your bfg's At's as that is what I have at the moment, have had one puncture and on a couple the side walls are fairly sliced.thought the coopers may be better, but maybe not .


Two sets of the old pattern (mud)and about 25k on the new pattern. They do cut the tread if hussing on broken rock/shale but the compound means that you dont actually HAVE to bury the boot on rocky surfaces.

----------


## veitnamcam

> When I had 4wds I had Coopers an liked them they get good ks an traction. But it's like everything everyone has there ideas. I hated bfgs mt I cut them to bits an got so many punches drove me nuts 1st set wouldn't have done 15ks next I sold after 3ks an went back to Coopers.
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Yep its horses for courses. If i did a shitload of mud/clay for the sake of it like I used to with the lux I would run two sets of wheels tires like I did with the lux.
The BFG is *not* the ultimate mud tire but for me and the driving I mostly do(nowdays) it is the ultimate tire. Hard loose terrain Gravel/shale/riverbeds etc it is unbeatable IMHO and still is very capable on both wet tarseal corners at as fast as you like and thick deep sloppy mud with a hard base(farm tracks/pugged up paddocks etc) but you do need to insert the boot in the soft stuff to clear them.
Went out with the 4wd club up hira on sun and anyone who nows the area will know it is legendary for its ability to fuck tires(if you can get half a race before your rear tire on a bike is absolutely fucked your doing well)

With the kids in the back of the stock standard landcruiser I drove everything except a steep down hill with a massive rut that only 3 custom wagons drove and would happily have driven it by myself if had no kids and the last part of one clime that had a nasty breakover angle that the LWB would have had to have jumped(which it could have)
I towed and watched other standard and semi custom's be towed up breaks and threw creeks where I barley spun a wheel.
Yep the BFGs do cut if you get the wellie in on sharp rock but there is no need to like with other tires they just grip.

----------


## Georgetown

The Khumos arent the be all and end all, apparently they are awesome when brand new but when the tread gets down a bit they become decidedly average off road, they are also only 2-ply not 3-ply like some other MT tyres so not as bullet proof puncture wise. We couldnt use them for our work truck as they are only rated to 1000kg.

went with BFgoodrich MT and cant really fault them so far, they are on a landcruiser with a 1200L fuel cell on the back that is always towing trailers (the loader one is 3800kg) and I have taken it some hideously muddy places and it refuses to get stuck.

----------


## NZHTR

Hankook Dyna Pro AT-M 8 ply is what im using on my 70 series V8 diesel there about 70% on road an 30 off ,there stable as and supper sticky on all road conditions although a little bumper then 3 ply ,the up side with the tyre is grippy and the case walls are stable when its loaded or driven hard in the windy or undulating ,being more road orientated tread and having the ability to select difflock to the front -rear or all wheels makes up for the tighter pattern in the mud and the cruiser torque it will idle through most stuations ,the wifes Navara has coopers there good when new but fukin dangerous in the wet by the time there half warn . Hankook Dyna Pro 3ply's will go on that shortly .

----------


## 40bung

One would be incorrect in thinking a 8 ply rated tyre has 8 ply's of anything
A 8 ply rated tyre certainly doesn't have two and a half times more belts or ply's or layers or the like over a 2 or three ply
A lot of a/t and m/t type tyres list having two ply's of steel and one of polyester, rayon or similar or vice versa. 
A given ply rating has very little meaning in the true sense of a tyres ability to carry load
That will be determined by a tyres load rating
Generally the higher a tyres load rating the firmer the sidewalls would be, but not always
Different tyre manufacturers will put sidewall stiffeners and cosmetic rubber on the wall to enhance a tyres durability
Ply RATING is old dated talk and has little relevance in today's modern tyres
It is used as an INDICATION of a tyres construction, not an overall definitive ingredient list

Hopefully helping?

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## NZHTR

Hahaha gud onya bung ,i really dont give a fuck about old dated ply ratings our lack of it ,i really didn't imply the belts stiffen the walls just be logical that extra ply beefier tyre all round so why wouldnt ya stiiffen the wall , my cruiser pulls and carries a load and a heavy one at that ,the tyre man says he has put on 8 ply's that's good enough for me so 8 ply they are , my Toyo is well in to its second set of tyres in 79000 ks ,So back to the Hankook's before i had these fitted the vehicle would get pushed all over the show time to time just flexing on the tyres and starting load sway ,piss ya rite off - 8 ply Hankooks for me are the best thing since sliced cheese,the walls are stiff and the case has 8 ply stamped on the side they stick like shit ive had them on for 25000 k and the dont look like they done 5 so yip im a happy camper..The tech-o shit i leave up to my tyre supplier .

----------


## 40bung

Oh wow
Your obviously a good God damn expert
Fuck peace out dude
May you and your THREE THOUSAND ply hankooks have extended portions of happiness

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## NZHTR

> Oh wow
> Your obviously a good God damn expert
> Fuck peace out dude
> May you and your THREE THOUSAND ply hankooks have extended portions of happiness
> 
> Using TT2 on my mobele


Fuckin wanker ! this is what a load looks like on a cruiser ya fuckin no all... im no expert i pay cunts to be .

----------


## 40bung

> Fuckin wanker ! this is what a load looks like on a cruiser ya fuckin no all... im no expert i pay cunts to be .Attachment 3773


That's the problem with tyre know it all nothing mother fuckers like you
Some one points out I slight misunderstanding in your line of belief and you go getting all defensive like a little school boy going off in a unrelated tangent. 
I couldn't care what fucking load you put on your 4wd or some trailer, never did
Can't even be bothered typing anymore reply to your jumped up response
Chill the fuck out, your tyres obviously get you all wound up

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## NZHTR

Back at you Burt ^ ,and most the time im sure your quite capable ,keep up the good work ..

----------


## Konev

Internet keyboard warrior much?

----------


## NZHTR

Ok i sincerely apologize to you 40Bung and any one else offended by my post ,the first of my posts is a none experts opinion of what is based my own tried experiences with a brand of tyre that is working for me ,the 8 P R  i mentioned was quoted to me by the tyre people ,i just reused it in my first post - ive never bothered to verify it may be i should have . Any one looking for a 4x4 tyre capable of towing the boat or race commercial trailer or what ever with a 4x4 the tyre ive mentioned is worth a look at .. Ill upload the spec's straight off the tyre.. 

Cheer's

----------


## gadgetman

> Hankook Dyna Pro AT-M 8 ply is what im using on my 70 series V8 diesel there about 70% on road an 30 off ,there stable as and supper sticky on all road conditions although a little bumper then 3 ply ,the up side with the tyre is grippy and the case walls are stable when its loaded or driven hard in the windy or undulating ,being more road orientated tread and having the ability to select difflock to the front -rear or all wheels makes up for the tighter pattern in the mud and the cruiser torque it will idle through most stuations ,the wifes Navara has coopers there good when new but fukin dangerous in the wet by the time there half warn . Hankook Dyna Pro 3ply's will go on that shortly .


I had a set of 8pr Hankook AT's on my Nissan too. Very good wear, I had 5.5mm average left after 95,000km. They could handle a load fairly well.



1 toy, 2 BBQs, 2 big canvas tents, 6 BMX bikes, 2 cookers, 5 people and bags, 4 9kg gas cylinders, tools, helmets, ...

----------


## gadgetman

Currently running 32" Nankang Mudstars as I do more off road work nowadays with picking up this hunting/shooting lark. Seem to be down around 2-3mm after 25,000km. Yes I do drive  like a nanna. I'm just glad I have a wiper on the rear window as that seems to pick up more bugs.  :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> Had to get new set of tyres for my last warrant ,was running 3 slicks with bolges .Coopers here had a deal going on the Maxis Mudders, knocked down from $300+gst to $240 .Seem OK so far hope I've made the right choice ,looked like a good deal & cheaper than Firestones equivalent by $20 per.


My maxis have now done over 60 k been on land rover jeep and now hi lux noisy a little but man do they perform in the mud need to rev to clear them out bellied in mud select reverse and idle out in a discovery was pretty impressive You'll be happy with them

----------


## The Claw

I almost put Cooper ATS on my new truck (17" rims so $'s...) but got a deal to swap the new OEM tyres for Goodyear Wrangler AT/SA's for $40 a tyre. So far I have 16,000 km on them and have been very happy with them. Very quiet on the road and seem to have pretty decent off road grip although haven't done any serious mudslinging with them, and auto and traction control help a bit as well...

----------


## jakewire

Ok it's nearly time. mine are almost done there is another slash with a stone stuck in there under the tread., the BF At's have done 50k and a few hundred, hoped for a little more than that.

so it'll be another set of BFgoodrich at's
Bfgoodrich MT Km
or cooper stt
probably one of the BF choices.

----------


## gimp

get the BFG MT's, they look the coolest.

----------


## jakewire

> they look the coolest.


yeah right, and that will help, though it probably wouldn't be the worst choice

----------


## gimp

Looking cool is always important. That's why I buy nice shirts.

----------


## jakewire

Agreed, looking cool is very important.
when you are young

do they not make combs any more, never see one in ths back pocket like we used to.

----------


## Sako 243

I'm knocking 70,000 on my Prado with Bridgestone 694's.

I think they have upgraded them again and the 694 isn't available any more. They are AT's.

I do 90% sealed 10% gravel/offroad.

I paid $1400 2 years ago and with my work, have a normal load of 200-300kgs and I tow a medium sized enclosed trailer a bit too with a moderate weight/load.

I am needing to replace them before Christmas and wonder if anyone has any feedback with this style/use/vehicle.

I lost about 10% fuel ecomony going from the road tyres on it to the AT's when I got it, and got marginal more road noise. I found these good but the last 10k km's haven't inspired confidence in their grip. 

Unless someone has a good alternative, ill probably just go another set of the new ones as I was happy with the 70k I got with my style of driving... 

Cheers, John

----------


## cambo

Those 694's have been upgraded to 697 now.
Very good AT type tyre.
We've fitted heaps to customers Prado's and other SUV's and they last very well (so long as pressures are kept up and the wheel alignment is all good).

The BFG AT tyres are great, they are more expensive, but they do wear very well.

Kumho's KL78 is a good AT tyre also and are reasonably priced.

Prado's are AWD (well the KZJ > models are), heavy, and hard quite hard on tyres, especially the LF.

----------


## Sako 243

Thanks mate. I always assumed that it was my driving  :Have A Nice Day: 

My mate in Aussie has a client that got 110k out of her 694's on the same Prado, but she did live near the main drag and she drove an hours into Brissie each day then home again on some of the best roads in Queensland.

Knowing that info, ill probably just go with the new 697's.

John

----------


## jakewire

If anybody is actually interested, after considering all advice, I purchased a new set of Bf Goodrich At's last week.
cheers all.

----------


## Tahr

> If anybody is actually interested, after considering all advice, I purchased a new set of Bf Goodrich At's last week.
> cheers all.


I priced a set the other day, but was shocked by the price. Did you get a deal?

----------


## veitnamcam

You wont regret buying bfg.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jakewire

> I priced a set the other day, but was shocked by the price. Did you get a deal?


I paid 750$ for the change over, last set had 4-6mm left depending on tyre, that was for 4, not five.

----------


## Tahr

> I paid 750$ for the change over, last set had 5-6mm left.that was for 4, not five.


That's a steel. Would they supply to Wellington I wonder?

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's a steel. Would they supply to Wellington I wonder?


There would likely be exporting an import tax for shipping out side nz  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jakewire

I changed the original post from 4-6  Tahr becuse one trye, left front had more wear he said less than 5mm left.

Dunno, I bought my last set off him and also went to school with him
However I put gimp onto him and he bought a set of Mt's not sure of the change over , but the tyres on gimps were i believe road tyres and I think he did him ok
.
Gimp may chime in and let you know.

----------


## jakewire

Also, tell us what you were quoted please, doesn't have to be by who, maybe,  even with the import tax we could sort something.

----------


## Tahr

> Also, tell us what you were quoted please, doesn't have to be by who, maybe,  even with the import tax we could sort something.


Can't recall exactly, but $430 I think.

The next best (price wise) were the Cooper AT/3 at $396 each. They are what I had decided on getting. I'm due for a set now. The Dunlop AT that are on it are buggered. My tyres are 255/70R16. Mitsi Challenger.

----------


## gimp

I paid $1000 flat for 4x BFG MTs in 31/10.5 I think. Traded in some super super cheap nasty road tyres for $50 each. They were pretty new but awful tyres. Same guy as jakewire, advantage tyre in Oamaru I think?

----------


## Tahr

> Also, tell us what you were quoted please, doesn't have to be by who, maybe,  even with the import tax we could sort something.


Can't recall exactly, but $430 I think.

The next best (price wise) were the Cooper AT/3 at $396 each. They are what I had decided on getting. I'm due for a set now. The Dunlop AT that are on it are buggered. My tyres are 255/70R16. Mitsi Challenger.

----------


## gimp

I paid $1000 flat for 4x BFG MTs in 31/10.5 I think. Traded in some super super cheap nasty road tyres for $50 each. They were pretty new but awful tyres. Same guy as jakewire, advantage tyre in Oamaru I think?

----------

